# christian county



## scifisparty (Apr 17, 2013)

looked for two hours today, notta
ground seemed dry actually


----------



## at738 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looked today myself and nothing. Surprised, I thought today was the day. Now we have a cold front moving in. 
You must be right, too dry in Christian county.


----------



## slegsonly (Apr 12, 2013)

found 35 yesterday on our land and 30 today in Busiek Small black thumb size and couple of yellows about 3 inchers. bout 5 miles of walking to get them. Next week should see some yellows.....maybe.


----------



## scifisparty (Apr 17, 2013)

struckout again


----------

